# *Focus Izalco Pro 3.0 or wilier gt



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Which one would you buy?


----------



## M Ice (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't know much about the Wilier, but bought an Izalco Pro 3.0 a couple of months ago. Great ride! Lot's of great reviews by various magazines....lives up to all of them. Great value...great ride!


----------

